# خواص المواد الميكانيكة للمعادن ( طلب مساعدة )



## مينا ابراهيم راغب (28 سبتمبر 2012)

* فى البداية اقدم الشكر على تعاونكم معنا 
*
حيث انه مطلوب منى عمل تقرير عن خواص المواد الميكانيكية للمعادن ونظرا لانى مهندس كهرباء فليس لدى معلومات عن هذا الموضوع 
فأن كان هناك عرض تقديمى او ملف مكتوب بطريقة مبسطة حتى اتمكن من انجاز هذه المهمة . 

لذلك ارجو المساعدة 
وشكرا


----------

